# Post Contest - Voltage 1x10 Cab



## GuitarsCanada

Here is a great one folks from our friends at Steamco/Voltage

A brand new, made to order Voltage 1x10 Cab for a lucky GC Member

Contest is open until Saturday Sept 22nd at 10 pm EST

Rules: You may post to this contest a maximum of THREE times during the contest time frame. Let us know how you would use this new cab. Do you have a special place waiting for it?

View attachment 1431


View attachment 1432


From Voltage



> the new Voltage S110 is compact and portable yet mighty!! Micro amps seem to be the rage these days and when looking at many of the small cabs being offered that they sounded like toys. Our goal was to build a small portable cabinet that was actually useful for something other than practicing in the bedroom. The S110 is very capable for gigs and studio use. Our choice of driver for this cab is the WGS G10C or G10C/S for it's full tone and power handling capabilities (75 watts). After many prototypes and rigorous testing we decided that a closed back design best complimented the size and driver for both clean and dirty tones. The S110 is made from highest grade baltic birch and uses the same high quality components as all Voltage cabinets.
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 16"w x 13"h x 11"d
> 24 lbs
> Closed back
> 75 watts
> retails at $249


Visit the Voltage website for all the available cabs and pricing at Steamco.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada

On a personal note I own a Voltage 1x12 and these things are solidly made. Top notch work on them.

Pictures of the 1x10


----------



## TWRC

That cab looks amazing!

If I won this, it would give me a great excuse to go out and buy an Orange Tiny Terror to plug into it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

TWRC said:


> If I won this, it would give me a great excuse to go out and buy an Orange Tiny Terror to plug into it.


That would pair up nicely with this cab


----------



## Jim DaddyO

That would go well with my G-DEC, it is just craving a better speaker.


----------



## blam

would love one of these to compliment my class5.


----------



## ne1roc

This is perfect with my Tiny Terror!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Nice!

I have a few ideas for how I would use it.

First, I'd test it out as an expansion to my Trinity Tramp kit build.

The other ideas will come in my subsequent posts to round out the allowed three posts in this thread.


----------



## traynor_garnet

This would be my "practice cab" or my "I don't want to haul my 2x12. cab 

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

I don't so a 1x10 listed on their site. Which model is this?

TG


----------



## ezcomes

got an 18W plexi comin soon...this would be the perfect mate for it!


----------



## Milkman

Very cool, and right up my alley.

I prefer closed back cabs and have been using small tube heads lately. I love the punch of a 10"speaker. I don't recall seeing a 1 X 10 closed back cab before.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## LowWatt

I've got a TEX Bernie (1x10 combo) on the way. I'd be using this for when I want to double up the speakers for a fuller spread on stage.


----------



## brimc76

I'd love to own this for the Trinity Tramp I have.


----------



## Budda

I'd use this with a lunchbox head for mid-gain jams or...

It also ends right before my bday, here's hoping!


----------



## Intrepid

I just recently picked up a sweet Mack GEM2. This would neatly slide under that unit. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## allthumbs56

This would be a perfect extension cab for my Princeton Reverb. Can I have it now or do I still need to wait?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

It would go good with one of those Traynor stomp box amps too.


----------



## Brennan

This would make a great "quiet" cab for my Peters when I don't want to plug it into the big Bogner 2x12. Sign me up!


----------



## greco

This cab would be a perfect match for my little Super Champ X2

Thanks to Steamco/Voltage and GC for making this possible.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fretboard

Been thinking about picking up a Mack amp - this would help in the "look dear, I've already got the cab for it..." while giving her my best Ferris Beuller shit-eating-grin...

View attachment 1433


----------



## Robert1950

If I don't win, it's gonna be...


----------



## washburned

I think it would go just loverly with my Valve Train Trenton combo.


----------



## WannabeGood

Would like to try it with my Epi Valve Junior.

Regards,


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## cheezyridr

i think i would try it out under a lil nite train


----------



## Chito

Would be perfect for my Blackheart Killer Ant.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I guess nobody reads these posts, but does anyone kno what model of cab this is?

Hope I win, three and out . . . 

TG


----------



## Milkman

If I win this cab, I'll play Soul Man every day for a month in tribute.


----------



## greco

I told my wife that it would make a perfect new, dual purpose additional end table in the rec room.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shiva

be nice and useful for me as it's small and I have limited room.


----------



## Milkman

Look hon, my toys are getting smaller......


No, that won't fly.


It followed me home?.......


I'll buy you a purse?......


No, those pants don't make you look fat?......


----------



## dodgechargerfan

My second idea is similar to the first. I'd use it as an expansion to my JCA2112R.


----------



## hollowbody

This would be perfect for the 2061x head that I don't have...yet 

Thank GC and Steamco!


----------



## copperhead

I have a Voltage 212 cab It is amazing ,hope I get this one


----------



## Fingerbender

Sweet! I really need a cab for my JCM1 Marshall.


----------



## zontar

I could use this with my JC 60 --do a little speaker comparison or see if I could use this as an extra speaker.

I'm sure I can come up with a couple of other uses before Sept 22


----------



## Chito

I could use a smaller cab for sure.


----------



## sulphur

Ooooo, that's a nice little cab! I don't have a ten inch cab either...

I'd park it under the Tiny Terror.

Thanks to Scott and Voltage for this contest!


----------



## KoskineN

This cab will be useful to have around for sure! in!


----------



## theroan

I would probably use it with my Rebel 30.


----------



## Markystang

Man I would love to win this! It would pair up great with my HT5!


----------



## Maxer

Really like the looks of this baby. Digging the logo, too. Great retro vibe.


----------



## Kanute

Nice! This would be my travel amp for my '88 Guild D-25!!!!


----------



## Clean Channel

Nice looking cab!

I have a vintage 2x6v6 head that's been begging for a grab and go cab!


----------



## dtsaudio

This is fantastic. My son and I are building a custom head for him. This cabinet would be ideal.


----------



## gproud

I'm in the market for a new amp, and this will help me decide to go with a head/cab instead of combo. Looking for portability, so this will fit the bill perfectly...


----------



## Hammer87

I'd used it as an extension to my old Fender Twin Reverb!


----------



## jcon

I've got a Vox Night Train 15W head that would love to paired up with a little cab.

Good luck to all!


----------



## hewie

I have a Mesa Boogie Transatlantic, which unfortunately looks rather tiny on my 4x12 cabinet, a cabinet which has seen better days. I would surely replace said cabinet and place my TA-15 upon a more suitable speaker.


----------



## zurn

Nice, this would be great for my Mack Gem !


----------



## azimuth

Never have enough cabs, I can!


----------



## axe_somebody

voltage are great cabs! had them build me a 15 cab in their S122 and it sounds awesome! I have a vht special 6 ultra and it would be perfect to run this cab!


----------



## Woof

Very nice looking cab, a person can always use another


----------



## snacker

this cab would be perfect with my ethos amp


----------



## neldom

I also would like more stuff.


----------



## Toogy

Awesome! I'm looking for a small cab to use either with my Traynor Head or maybe looking at getting another small wattage tube head!


----------



## Dustman

Do you want my shipping address now or wait until I officially win it? LOL!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mgarofolo

Would like to try it with my Egnater Rebel 30!


----------



## J-75

Wow, that's a beautiful cab - love the colour. I would seek out a an OR15H or a Tiny Terror for it.

J-75


----------



## suproman

This would be the perfect cab for my Tiny Terror and the 5F1 amp I'm building right now.


----------



## Merlin

Looks like it would be great extension cab for my ZT Lunchbox!


----------



## smorgdonkey

This looks like a great little cab!


----------



## cristinelo

Ok. Step back everyone!

That`s mine!


----------



## LowWatt

It would give me the excuse to build a tweed Fender Harvard style head and live out all my Steve Cropper dreams.

Post 2/3


----------



## NGroeneveld

Extension cab for my YCV50?

1/3


----------



## mrmatt1972

This would make a nice extension cabinet for my Handsome devil. Other Ideas will follow in my other 2 posts. :food-smiley-004: Cheers GC and Steamco.


----------



## TubeStack

I'd like to try it with my Class 5.


----------



## Marc-Eric

I would use it with my JMH-100 by Tone Amps


----------



## zztomato

I could use that for my Frenzel head.


----------



## Spike

Well, if this was mine it would start out as an extension cab for either my 15 Blue or my 5:25. I've already got extensions for each of them though so knowing me I'd be looking for a head.


----------



## faracaster

I'd use it with my Class 5 me thinks. But, I'd be putting a vintage JBL 10" in there so, I could go much higher wattage.


----------



## sulphur

It might be fun to use with my Maz 8!


----------



## Cups

I need to get me one o' these.


----------



## oheare

As somebody else mentioned, it'd be a great extension can for my old Princeton Reverb. Looks terrific!


----------



## LexxM3

Looks like a great extension to the SuperChamp XD ...


----------



## LexxM3

LexxM3 said:


> Looks like a great extension to the SuperChamp XD ...


... and to the G-DEC3.


----------



## LexxM3

I wonder how well this would work with one of the new Marshall 1W heads (JTM1, JMP1H, JCM1H, and very near future DSL1H and JVM1H)?


----------



## Rugburn

I'd love to. thanks.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Oooh, I've been looking at small wattage amps that are all the rage as a lighter and more practical alternative to my 120 watt monster......please count me in!


----------



## GP_Hawk

This would go perfect with my modded Epi Valve Jr or better yet, with my Phaez Daisy Cutter woody. Even have a weber classic alnico to put in it.


----------



## ChrisManuel

I've been "commuting" to work in Edmonton for the last two-and-a-half years while trying to hold onto our home in Courtenay, BC. To say BC's economy is in rough shape would suggest we still have an economy ;-) I've just downsized my rig to a Mesa TA-15 and H&K 10" cab and have been contemplating hauling the two back and forth as checked baggage. If I was lucky enough to win the Voltage cab I could leave a cab at home and have one in Edmonton and treat the TA-15 as a carryon. Any simplification in life right now would be a good thing!


----------



## the-oger

I would pair it with my vintage YBA-2A Traynor head, slap a red Maple Leaf decal on it, and proudly assume my position on stages in my upcoming music tour(s) through the USA with none other than Les Stroud (Survivorman)... we would be a Canadian force to recon with. Therefore by default, in the interest of defending/enforcing The Great Canadian Tones, I should automatically be issued one


----------



## 10409

I'm white so I figure getting a cab should be easy


----------



## Chubba

this would be the perfect size for jamming, and gigs that require going up stairs! I would look for a small head to go with it (the research is half the fun!), and it save me lugging around my bulky marshall - which i still love, but usually prefer a more practical solution


----------



## Were We Brave?

I'm building my dad an amp. This would suit it nicely.


----------



## Barnzy

I would use it with my Dr.Z MiniZ Head, and could also run a cable from my Victoria 5112 combo to this cab for if I needed a 10 inch single driver instead of the stock 12 inch in the combo. This cab looks like a little powerhouse!
Thanks,
Barnzy


----------



## Swervin55

Don't have one of these in the arsenal. No time like now to give 'er a go.


----------



## jrguitars

Nice! Would come in handy!


----------



## Hoy'

Been wanting to pair my Lil'Rock with some different speaker setups, this would be a great place to start!


----------



## cpeters01

Looks like it would pair nicely with my AX84 project amp. Cool!!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

My third idea is that winning this would give me an excuse to build another amp - this time a head and not a combo.


----------



## oheare

It'd probably be great with my Epiphone 5w head too!


----------



## oheare

It would likely be pretty good with my Crate Powerblock and my open-back 1x15; give the highs and the focus that it needs. 

And that's three for me…


----------



## Guest

This would sit in my office/studio/basement. It would start life situated between my Vox Night Train and the mics. Pedal testing would take on a new level of excitement!


----------



## jb welder

This would be a good option for when the 2x12 is too big/loud.


----------



## mugtastic

extension cab for my swart space tone 6v6se!


----------



## bolero

I have a little amp head that would go GREAT with that thing...looks cool!


----------



## Lance Romance

I've got a great but orphaned 10" Eminence that would just slide right in...


----------



## sulphur

I would play it naked in the woods...










and place it under this TV, for better reception.


----------



## blam

I think this would be great for a little low wattage head as well. the ones that usually come with the low wattage heads are garbage.


----------



## xbolt

I could use that as an upgrade cab for my Fender Champ!


----------



## xbolt

Or maybe with my Boogie Studio 22


----------



## xbolt

Maybe even my Laney AOR 50...hmmm


----------



## Hamstrung

I'd use it to augment my mini half-stack!

View attachment 1436


----------



## b-nads

Oooohhh...that would sit so nicely between my Tweaker 112 cab and Tweaker 15 head. Yummy!


----------



## b-nads

sulphur said:


> I would play it naked in the woods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and place it under this TV, for better reception.


That's just sick and wrong! I like it.;-)


----------



## TeleZee

I have a 1 x12 Black on black Voltage cab with a WGS Veteran 30, awesome build and sounds great. A 1 x 10 would be a great addition for my Luker Tiger 20 combo.


----------



## Tohokuben

Now THAT would pair swimmingly with a Blackstar HT-5RH head. 
Just have to schedule delivery while the missus is out to the market...

Sean


----------



## 335Bob

A sister box for my Fender Pro Junior.


----------



## doriangrey

great offer/contest giveaway! I agree - a HT-5 would go very nicely with that cab


----------



## Stevo

Great looking cab!


----------



## WannabeGood

I'm thinking maybe I'd rebuild my Pepco combo as a head only and match it up with this cab. Was thinking of replacing the speaker to a 10" anyway. Loads of possibilities. 

Regards,


----------



## subarudrew

I'd pair that cab with my Egnater Rebel 30 and get a stereo effect going in the jam space. It would be nice to have a second cab for doing those chorus or other effects which travel left to right giving a spacious 3D effect. I'd love to see how the 1x10 compares to the 1x12 I'm currently running. 
More speakers = more vibrating the neighbours houses!

D


----------



## the-oger

I hope I win because I'd finally have a cab small enough to bring busking the streets to raise money for an operation to save my poor old sweet dying grandmother (who takes care of sick puppies and kittycats)... by the way, did I mention she's also a scientist on the brink of discovering both a cure for cancer AND a new power source that will forever replace oil?


----------



## allthumbs56

Entry #2 while I'm thinking about it ............


----------



## vox_rox

Wow - great looking cab!

I just bought a Vox AC4C1-BL - and I would love to plug it into a cab to get a bigger sound. This is absolutely the right sized cab for my little amp, and it would sound perfect! I'm in!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## Gretsch6120

I could always use a 1x10 it would go nicely with my Dr.Z ghia


----------



## bobb

looks like I'm in


----------



## astyles

Nice ... I'd run my Tiny Terror into this.


----------



## marcos

I have a little Fender Champion that needs a big brother cab and this would fit perfectly.
Thanks Voltage and GC.


----------



## jcayer

Would love this cab to go with my AX84 P1 !!! sdsre


----------



## MajorKin

This would be awesome for some home practice and teaching, all I've got is 2x12's, a pain in the back to move around.


----------



## Shepody

I have a Voltage 1x12 cabinet and I love it!!!!!


----------



## urko99

This would suit my AA764 champ head Just fine. Thanks Voltage and GC for the contest oppertunity!


----------



## Bowcurtis

Recording some guitars for a new project this fall, would love to hear this in the mix!


----------



## bassman10

*Love that cab!!!*

Well I'd love to win this cab as I could use it for small venues with my EA Doubler, and would save this 53 years old bass player's back. Especially after having been through a head-on collision cause by a young 22 year old drunk driver 2 years ago.. Still recovering from that, so obviously this cab would help me to be able to carry around my kit again....


----------



## rlord1974

I'm in.

I would probably use this live as an extension cab 'monitor' for the drummer. At home, it would pair well with my low wattage amps.


----------



## jammers5

That would look sweet with my Traynor Dark horse sitting atop it!

J5


----------



## [email protected]

traynor_garnet said:


> I don't so a 1x10 listed on their site. Which model is this?
> 
> TG


This is a brand new model and this giveaway is the official launch of the S110! We hope to have all the info up on the site shortly.


----------



## [email protected]

traynor_garnet said:


> I guess nobody reads these posts, but does anyone kno what model of cab this is?
> 
> Hope I win, three and out . . .
> 
> TG


This is the new S110!! All specs are on page 1 of this thread. Thanks


----------



## the-oger

Final entry... and my reason to enter... I already have a Voltage VB212 running in stereo paired with 2 old YBA1 heads, and the tones are absolutely wonderful. Who WOULDN'T want a second Voltage cab?!


----------



## [email protected]

I have been reading the posts and i'm not sure if people are aware that the winner of this contest gets a custom S110 and can pick any tolex, grill cloth, Black or nickel hardware and choose between a WGS G10C or G10C/S in 8 or 16 ohm.


----------



## the_fender_guy

I have a couple of uses for this Voltage 1x10 cabinet. For my smaller gigs this would be perfect.
Looking forward to winning. Good luck everyone(not really) :food-smiley-004:


----------



## krall

Nice! Never owned a single 1x10 cab before..Now would be a great time to try one!


----------



## itf?

Count me in. I've actually been looking for a 1x10 to go with my Tweaker for practicing.


----------



## torndownunit

This size cab plus my Tiny Terror would be a match made in heaven.


----------



## db62

This would be amazing with my Mesa TA-15


----------



## zdogma

I would LOVE this cab, so compact. This would work perfectly with my Kingsley Keep. Much lighter and more portable than my Dr. Z cab.


----------



## sivs

I would need a head to make this useful, but I think it'd be the excuse I needed to buy another amp...


----------



## rockinbluesfan

This would be nice but I would probably donate it to the local "rock school" or maybe a kid who can't afford a guitar to get a starter guitar! Not to sound ungrateful (I could hook it up to my blackheart and probably shouldn't) but I think this would be a better choice!


----------



## justindelorme

Would make a lovely addition to my Egnater Tweaker... I'm not aware of any better sounding budget amp. Voltage is based in my hometown of Winnipeg, and I've been in touch with them before. Super cool cabs. Will definitely be posting a couple more times... hahah


----------



## zdogma

I've also been wanting to build a little compact head, like a champ or two stroke, this would be a great cab for that as well.


----------



## greco

zdogma said:


> I've also been wanting to build a little compact head, like a champ or two stroke, this would be a great cab for that as well.


This is my third and last entry.

I hope to build a champ clone in a head format also...this would be perfect for it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo

oh boy, oh boy!
That would work great with my CAA OD-100, perfect size to take to jam!


----------



## silydog

i would mic that for sure and record with it !!
then i would also buy a dr.z just to go with it 

even use it with my fender hrd


----------



## AlcolmX

I bet my AC4TV would sound stellar through this!


----------



## Fox Rox

What a great contest? Good luck everyone


----------



## Deef

What an awesome idea for a contest! I'd pair it up with my mesa express 5:25 combo.


----------



## Astroman86

Im planning on moving to the city (guelph, or KW area) and this will be great if I get a place with neighbours. Besides that, I've met people I wanna jam with, and this small portable cab with my blackstar 20watt head would be great for little jam sessions and parties.


----------



## corailz

Oh! What a nice contest...I miss my little Tiny Terror head...I would have a reason to buy one and a way to use this beautifull little cab!


----------



## Chito

Would love to have this cab for my Blackhearts.


----------



## mhammer

My Princeton...as part of a stack. LOVE the idea.


----------



## canoeplayguitar

It would fit in my home studio/jam room perfectly and I'd run an Egnater Tweaker head through it. And my girlfriend just bought a set of drums so together we could RAWK at high Voltage!


----------



## davetcan

Would look great under my Kingsley Keep!


----------



## Maverick

This is sweet.


----------



## Fingerbender

That is a great prize! Nice and compact. Would save my back.


----------



## zurn

Thanks GC and Voltage, me needs a cab!


----------



## Fingerbender

A guitarist can never have too many speaker cabinets.


----------



## hardasmum

Have been considering adding a second amp live...I am short a cabinet


----------



## rbrentmason

If I had this I would use it almost everyday for practice and concerts. I'm currently a music director at a college and they do not have much gear so I would allow the students to use it as well. It would be put to good use and sound dang good at the same time.

Brent


----------



## tube noob

I like to have guitar gear in every room of the house. It would make a great kitchen/bathroom cab.


----------



## Bluzzi

Been wanting to build a DIY combo amp. This would get me half way there.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## puckhead

nice. I'd stare at it and hug it gently every day until inspiration on the perfect head came to me.


----------



## Electraglide

I'd plug it into the YGM 2 and see how it sounds. The wife might question having a cab and that's a good enough reason to have it.


----------



## NGroeneveld

It would give me a reason to buy a small head and have one rig upstairs and one downstairs

2/3


----------



## snacker

Bet my vibrochamp would sound killer through it!


----------



## LaRSin

great looking cab


----------



## mhammer

How would I use it? Some time back, Guitar Player reviewed an amp (a Mark Sampson design I think) that had a separate power section and speaker for reverb-only, not unlike the way that the old Roland JC-120 got a thicker, richer chorus sound by feeding clean to one amp/speaker, and delay to a 2nd. The use of a 2nd system for ambience has appealed to me since.

There you go.


----------



## bzrkrage

Ohhh, external speaker of the "Gavster 410" (hotwired wierd amp) Me likey!


----------



## Lincoln

Fingerbender said:


> A guitarist can never have too many speaker cabinets.


that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## dtsaudio

post #2. This would be perfect for my amp


----------



## urko99

On Second thought, It may be better as and Ext cab for my 5F1 Champ! Thanks Again Steamco/Voltage an GC For the Oppertunity!


----------



## Moot

I'd love to have a separate cab for the 2 watt amps I build.
It would also be great to have a super-reliable cab for repair work.
Plus, it would just be fun!


----------



## Spekter

TWRC said:


> That cab looks amazing!
> 
> If I won this, it would give me a great excuse to go out and buy an Orange Tiny Terror to plug into it.


Too funny-- that's what I was thinking


----------



## Bluzzi

I could use it as an extension cab for my Vibrolux!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## brimc76

Some kind of small amp head would be ideal to go along with such a nice cabinet - what a great idea. Thanks Steamco.


----------



## blam

I've been toying with the idea of getting one of them newfangled Phaez amps and this cab would be great for it.


----------



## lexx

This would go so nice with my Vox Night Train!!


----------



## allthumbs56

Third times a charm ...... or is it three strikes and you're out?


----------



## cheezyridr

this is number 2 for me. maybe if i had this i could get a ta 15. now there's an amp worthy of a nice cab


----------



## torndownunit

#2 for me. I wanna mini half stack.


----------



## zdogma

torndownunit said:


> #2 for me. I wanna mini half stack.


Oh yeah! would two be a mini full stack? I want to get another one


----------



## J-75

When I showed my wife the cab, she liked it so much, she said I can have it in the bedroom!


----------



## Bluzzi

I would probably have to get a second one!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

I have a 12" Red Fang that I used with my Valve Jr and Tiny Terror in the past (along with the Cannabis Rex that replaced it, and the Greenback currently in the Epi 1x12) so I wouldn't mind going a little smaller in my office area here under the stairs and try the 10" Red Fang...

Right now I have 2 1x12s and the aforementioned heads under here and it's starting to crowd me. With an orange 1x12, the TT and a 4-5 pedal board it'd give me a little more room...


----------



## puckhead

2/3 ........... witty comment about the generic beauty of the cab in question ............


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

+1 to puckhead's witty comment, and a borderline-inappropriate upping-of-the ante comment followed by the appropriate emoticon.



signature


----------



## justindelorme

#2 for me! Looking to create a 2 cab setup, the 1x12 would be great to run near my keyboard onstage... I use a Nord Electro 3 through my guitar amp and would love to project a little bit more so I can properly hear myself. One of many possibilities!


----------



## DavidP

The Steamco stuff is great (I remember when they were starting out, working out of their home--seeing rolls of grill cloth all over the living room floor)! 
I could pair this little number with my SuperChamp XD for starters. Other ideas will follow in posts 2 & 3.


----------



## shoretyus

I would use it for a traveller in my boat.


----------



## marauder

Like a lot of people, this would be a great cab for home use, so I can leave the "big one" at the jam space!


----------



## bzrkrage

Here goes #2! Ohhh, external speaker of the "Gavster 410" (hotwired wierd amp) Me likey!


----------



## Hamstrung

#2... I've got 12s, I've got 8s... needs me a 10!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I have a couple of tube amps that are crying out for this speaker.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Lucky #2 post for me. I've been researching small heads since my first entry. Way too many to choose from. Also trying to figure out how I'll explain to my wife that winning the cab requires some additional spending....


----------



## Chubba

# 2 also - It'll just make me go out and buy another amp, and/or mess around with configurations of present equipment, and work on some lovely new sounds...


----------



## mechanic

I'd like to run my epi valve jr. thru that. Looks great!


----------



## zurn

Woot 3rd and last post for the win!


----------



## gtone

If I won this, I might donate it to a worthwhile charity...


----------



## gtone

... or I might auction it off and give the proceeds to a charity...


----------



## gtone

... or I might keep it and play small benefits where the proceeds go to a charity...

BTW, the dudes at Steamco rock - great service, good prices, cool dudes who play!


----------



## james on bass

I'm in. I don't play guitar, but my guitarist has done a lot of work for the band - I'd give it to him.


----------



## ampaholic

Perfect with my Dr Z!


----------



## Clean Channel

Well I'm just going to go ahead an post a second time. I will use this cab to rock so hard it hurts.


----------



## Clean Channel

And here's my third post. This cab will be a key element in my plan to turn down the suck.


----------



## bchaffin72

I'd put it to really good use, since I truly don't own squat for amplification that's decent right now, in that it no longer meets my needs.


----------



## bchaffin72

That's not meant to be whining, simply the honest truth.


----------



## bchaffin72

I'd then find someone in need and give them my current stuff.


----------



## Stevo

This would sound great with my Hayseed 30!


----------



## shoretyus

I need an extra cab to prop the door open while I carry the rest of my gear to the car ...kkjuw


----------



## Warren

Under a 1954 Newport Pathfinder PA amp " the toaster" that was rebuilt by Skip Simmons.


----------



## surlybastard

I would probably use this with my Blackstar HT-5 as my practice/small jam setup. If I bring my Blackstar I typically lug a 2x12 with it but this would make a lot more sense!


----------



## PaulS

Extra cab never comes a miss. Could use with Ampeg M12 chassis I have currently hooked up to 3 - 10's


----------



## bzrkrage

Once, twice.....three times a lady!.....Do---beee----dooooo!~ I need this extension to "Dancin' on the Ceiling" covers. Please?


----------



## db62

What a beaut! Would greatly help out with a Mesa TA-15!


----------



## Markystang

I'm a big fan of Steamco! I bought my WGS Green Beret from them and the service was fantastic! A Voltage 1x10 cab would be perfect for my HT5!


----------



## bassman10

Here's #2.... I presently have a 1X12", and would love to have the two 10" cab. I know that it would go very well with my EA "Doubler", and as stated in my first post. Especially after being in a head on collision caused by a 22yr old drunk, I'd really appreciate the lightness of a smaller cab, and it's going to make a great cab to practice with at home also.


----------



## snacker

that would match the thong that i usually perform in!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

Nice cabinet!

I think like many people here, I would use this as part of a portable setup. 

My main rig is a 100w Marshall Super Bass into a 4x12 + 2x15. It's really only good for loud, louder and LOUDEST settings.

If I won this 1x10, I would get myself a little 1 to 5 watt tube amp and BAM! instant practice/small gig setup.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

Better yet, I could also use it as a bench amp testing cabinet.


----------



## b-nads

Not me....I'd buy some premium birch core and build a giant stack with a little shelf in the middle...it would give it a perect natural reverb;-)


----------



## Roryfan

Would be the perfect complement to my BumBox (pronounced "BoomBox" - umlauts not an option on this keypad) Lead 1 head. This would allow me to move my 212 out of the bedroom, which would make more room for the ladies. Giggity giggity!


----------



## Brennan

2nd try. I could use it with my Smokey for a grab and go rig!


----------



## Gretsch6120

I really need this cab so I can start using my nice vox speaker that is collecting dust.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Would love to use this cab with my Bassmate head! Most excellent contest guys, thanks!


----------



## mhammer

Okay, I'm sick of you guys going me, me, me, me, me. Don't you ever think about ME for a change?


----------



## Brennan

mhammer said:


> Okay, I'm sick of you guys going me, me, me, me, me. Don't you ever think about ME for a change?


Aww, now I feel bad. You can have my 3rd post Mark!


----------



## bluzfish

Sure, I could use one of those!


----------



## Printer2

Oh my aching back. I am getting too old for this stuff. Wish there was a small cab that I could just throw under a small amp rather than lugging around a heavy combo. 


Hey, look at that, what a cute speaker...


----------



## LowWatt

Maybe this gets me to buy a one watt amp to go with it for a home distortion rig. That'd be nice.
3/3


----------



## Ti-Ron

Humm... maybe I'll jump and buy a MarkV head!


----------



## torndownunit

This is my third post and I am afraid I have nothing relevant to say except say. This is definitely one of the cooler contest prizes though. I wish myself luck.


----------



## Woof

this would look great in my music room


----------



## rollingdam

I would like to win one


----------



## Dan578867

This would stop me from wanting to spend money I don't have. 
This is the next step to build my own sound. I have guitars but no decent amp just a practice.
I am content with what I own till my skills increase and I have saved my dollars for a tube amp.
Dan


----------



## bluzfish

I have several options for this cab, so if there has to be a winner, let it be moi!


----------



## Dan578867

I would use it to practice and when I have some good skills I would take it to a gig. Its special place is in my living room near my tv with my guitar beside it beckoning me to play its strings so I would hear a sweet melody. Or it would be in my spare bedroom where I spend my time practicing.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867

3rd for me if I am to buy a head for it. 
It would vintage and tube like a peavy, fender, yamah, maybe a marshal if they make a tube head.
Dan


----------



## hollowbody

2nd for me. How'm I gonna hold off my 3rd until late September!?!!?!


----------



## TeleZee

2nd for me and it will work nicely with both my tube amps.


----------



## ezcomes

Just getting ready to order it...so time for a second post


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

I really dig the look of this cabinet.

I would ditch my solid state practice amp, get myself a little 1-watt tube pedal amp and that would be my bedroom practice amp.

I hope I win. I never win. Let's change that.


----------



## copperhead

Wouldn't that be crazy If I won this Voltage Contest as well 
I'm still rocking the 212 cab I won from them a couple years ago ,I must say I could net be happier with it 
I run my Blues Jr or my tiny terror or my 18 WATT plexi into it 
got to love Voltage cabs


----------



## breite

I'd use the 22 Caliber or 44 Magnum with a nice OD pedal
with my 2012 Antigua or Modified Squier CVC

I think it'd sound killer


----------



## Were We Brave?

My dad's gone on vacation for three weeks, it'd be great to be able to surprise him with this.


----------



## NGroeneveld

three for three this one luckee


----------



## bassman10

As my third and final post, I'd like to have a little bit of sympathy thrown my way, as I survived a head-on collision in October 2010, and have been recovering ever since. I'd like to be able to start gigging again, and with this nice compact cab, that sounds like a ton of bricks, it would sure make my return to the music world a lot easier. Having to cart around a big kit is not an option for me anymore, and the biggest thing that I'd like to cart around is my upright bass, so having a small cab would sure make this a lot easier... Thanks for your consideration..... Have a great day!!!! Al


----------



## Skiddlydiddly

This would be great to win!

I'm planning on getting a kit to build my own 5E3 head. This cab would be great for it. It'll be my first exposure to tubes, so a quality cab could make all the difference.


----------



## Spike

#2/3. Waited for today for number 2 because it's my youngest son's birthday. He doesn't need a new cab, but I do. Besides, he woke up to find a used but killer BMX bike in the garage. BMX isn't as expensive as being a gear head, but it's close.

Do I have a place for it? If I win it will have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Electraglide

As long as your son doesn't really get into BMX Spike, it's not very expensive. If on the other hand he decides to compete, like my son did, you'll need to win this cab. #2 of 3.....place, the ceiling of the back room in the basement, facing up.


----------



## wintle

Would look great with the new micro terror sitting on top...

Cheers


----------



## davetcan

Be nice to have a 1 x 10 cab for that added portability.


----------



## fretboard

I would use the cab to rock out whenever I felt "punchy"...

View attachment 1451


----------



## davetcan

Would it look good under this? Why yes. I think it would! The Voltage logo always reminds of the tongue from Sticky Fingers, can't get much more rock'n'roll than that


----------



## cheezyridr

post #3 for me. i would use this cab to rock, to play the blues, and generally make my world more musical. 
i would use it to provide music for my cirque du fromage!
i should win because this cab matches my "vintage" guitar.


----------



## Rugburn

Would be great to have one of these. Cheers


----------



## Printer2

Hey, that is a 10". That would open up the sound of my Tele. Bought a ET65 off Steamco and while it is a nice speaker it is just a little darker than I want for cleans. Bet you the two would go nice together.


----------



## bluzfish

Well, might as well post #3 (I think - maybe I'd better check). I never win anything. Please tell me it's not true. Pease. PLEASE? please... _p l e e z..._


----------



## Printer2

bluzfish said:


> Well, might as well post #3 (I think - maybe I'd better check). I never win anything. Please tell me it's not true. Pease. PLEASE? please... _p l e e z..._


So you tink yoo is #3 ehh? Hah, led me shoh yous.


----------



## Electraglide

Far as I can tell, this is #3 of 3. (I checked). Got the spot cleaned off and the cable ready. Now to figure out which amp and which guitar. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## brimc76

I'll post my #3 as well. I recorded mine just to make sure I didn't go over 3 posts.


----------



## vadsy

entry #1

I'm thinking if this ends with me having a new cab I'd have to build a new head.


----------



## Beatles

_I'm sure I can put it to good use. _


----------



## gt90

Nice cab. I've been considering replacing my combo for a cab and mini head. This would help.


----------



## Jeff B.

My amp heads outnumber my amp cabinets 2:1. 
This lovely cabinet would help even those odds.


----------



## Mooh

Very nice. A 1x10 cab might be just what the doctor ordered to ease my aching hip (arthritis). Would go well with the Traynor Quarterhorse.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sivs

I wonder what my matchless would sound like through this... hmmm....


----------



## jcon

Separate amp for piezo out... Haven't tried that before.


----------



## Roryfan

To quote the Dunlop factory rep, "Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!"

He/she (please note the slash, I am in no way implying that the Dunlop rep is transgendered - "Not that there's anything wrong with that.") would say that b/c Dunlop manufactures a wide variety of guitar picks. OK this post has turned into a bit of a runaway train


----------



## the_fender_guy

2nd post. I picked out a place in the house for the Voltage S110 cabinet and just have to decide on which amp to use it with.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

1st post.

I would use it with a small FRFR amp + POD HD400 set to no cab modeling.


----------



## WannabeGood

3rd and last kick at the can. Might require a new amp acquisition. Will be looking to Forumites for recommendations when it gets delivered.

Regards,


----------



## bolero

I'll get a "WOOT" into this thread for post #2!!!

no fingers though


----------



## gt90

Now 2 choose which amp 2 go with this...


----------



## urko99

Post 3 of 3. Nice and compact, light and It just looks like a real fun box of tricks!


----------



## Stevo

Post 3 for me. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## zontar

Well post #2 for me...
I could use this cab as a personal monitor when I play with others, to better hear myself.


----------



## jayjacque

looks like a safe. I'd use it for an extension for a Blackheart Handsome Devil.


----------



## jayjacque

then I'd play it.


----------



## jayjacque

and play it some more til I was blue in the face


----------



## Woof

note to self, this is 3/three/tres/trois - no more posts here 

nice looking cab, I'm hoping to discover just how nice it sounds...


----------



## vox_rox

Wow - great looking cab!

I just bought a Vox AC4C1-BL - and I would love to plug it into a cab to get a bigger sound. This is absolutely the right sized cab for my little amp, and it would sound perfect! I'm in!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## krall

Awesome looking cab!


----------



## sivs

If all else fails, it could be a really nice end table....


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Post #2

Definitely classy and discreet enough for upscale engagements.


----------



## rollingdam

just one more


----------



## Mooh

Don't look twice...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jcayer

I'm in again (2) :banana:


----------



## hardasmum

Pretty sure this is two. I have three amps but only two cabs. Suffice to say I would give this a welcome home.


----------



## puckhead

post #3 for me.
the cab matches the walls in my guitar room, which is nice


----------



## Intrepid

Post #2 for me and my lonely Mack head.


----------



## neldom

Hook a me up.


----------



## vox_rox

Wow - great looking cab!

I just bought a Vox AC4C1-BL - and I would love to plug it into a cab to get a bigger sound. This is absolutely the right sized cab for my little amp, and it would sound perfect! I'm in!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## Robert1950

If I don't win this, my second post, ...

View attachment 1481


Especially if you have made more than three posts !!!


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Post #3

I've crossed all my fingers, toes, and guitar cables.


----------



## Spike

Third and final kick at the can. 299 sounds a winning number to me.

My uses for it haven't changed since post 1 - ext cab for now and somebody would be selling me a head pretty soon after.


----------



## washburned

I'm gonna set it on its back, remove the grill and speaker and plant a rubber tree in it.9kkhhd


----------



## rollingdam

me three..........


----------



## pattste

I would buy one of those MXR amp pedals and plug into the cab for a super portable rig for jamming with friends.


----------



## neldom

Last kick at the cat.


----------



## vadsy

number two,


----------



## surlybastard

I may try this as a quieter option for my Marshall VM so I can take it to smaller jams and not get complaints about volume


----------



## Marc-Eric

i'M IN AGAIN


----------



## hollowbody

#3 for me. Hope this one's the lucky one! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ziggiemann

Nice Cab! I would use this as a small gig or practice cab with my Maz 18.


----------



## ziggiemann

#2 for me...this would work well as a ext cab for my 59 champ!


----------



## ziggiemann

Hopefully the third time is a charm! thanks for opportunity!!


----------



## AlterEgo

OHHHHH!!!!!! NICE, Last contest about Voltage Cab...I didn't win the contest, BUT ... I decided to go and order one anyway..And WOW.. I bought a S112... see hereSylvain’s S112 - Marshall Black w/ Black Jute grill, 
White piping, WGS Reaper HP
Gallery 2

It is MY recording cab... I'm using it with a high gain boutique Amp (12ax7 and 6L6gc) I got SOOOOO many good feedback, and I must say I very please with it. I would definitely use a 10" with it to add tone to my recording.... 

BTW: ALL at SteamCo are awesome.... They carefully build your cab, Kevin and Brent are just awesome guys, they care, really care about your satisfaction. Every dime spent with them is an investment!!!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/36741-got-my-voltage-s112-cab-2.html

Again an other great contest... thanks GC and SteamCo....

Thanks


----------



## J-75

... I've got to ask myself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?

*...YES!*

J-75


----------



## wintle

Post #2. Picturing a Bass Mate head with no cab sitting on top of this.

Cheers


----------



## Gretsch6120

I need this cab!


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is a great one folks from our friends at Steamco/Voltage
> 
> A brand new, made to order Voltage 1x10 Cab for a lucky GC Member
> 
> Contest is open until Saturday Sept 22nd at 10 pm EST
> 
> Rules: You may post to this contest a maximum of THREE times during the contest time frame. Let us know how you would use this new cab. Do you have a special place waiting for it?
> 
> View attachment 1431
> 
> 
> View attachment 1432
> 
> 
> From Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the Voltage website for all the available cabs and pricing at Steamco.com


Still lots of time to get in on this one


----------



## fretboard

Man, I'd have to be really stupid to not want a piece of this excellent giveaway.

View attachment 1504


----------



## justindelorme

Post #3! Would love to record this at my recording school, MOSMA. Words cannot describe the quality of these cabs!


----------



## copperhead

Here's post #3 Another Voltage cab for me !!!:bow:


----------



## Evilmusician

If i won first thing I'd do is strap it down so leslie won't steal it away! 
Then I'd fire it up with my prog band and break that speaker in right nice!:rockon:


----------



## ezcomes

my last post for this one....on the day after my amp showed up...so...hopefully the cards align and my amp will have a new friend!


----------



## Rugburn

Third post is a charm..............


----------



## AlterEgo

2nd post to tell you guys that I made some room for this nice little cab.... next planning to get an third large diaphram mic for it....lofu


----------



## wintle

Third post. Wish me luck...


----------



## Roryfan

I'm gonna party
Like it's my berfday
Wif my new cabinet 
On my berfday


----------



## switters

Whoa. Late on this. First post. 

This would save me from lugging a zbest up and down stairs.


----------



## corailz

Big thanks to GuitarsCanada and Voltage for this offer! I have a corner in my music room that's empty and ready for this little cube!!!!


----------



## Intrepid

Sadly, my third and final post. I'm clearing out all my all my 4x12 cabs to make room for this baby! Anybody want one of these?


View attachment 1514
View attachment 1515
View attachment 1516
View attachment 1517
View attachment 1518


----------



## WinterOrb

I would let the cab sleep in my baby's crib at night. Not sure where my baby would move to.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Lucky#3? I am definitely looking forward to the reduction in risk of back-breaking injury from hauling the big amp around.


----------



## Robert1950

This is my third and last post. If I don't win, I'm gonna....

[video=youtube;16NEccsNUDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16NEccsNUDM[/video]


----------



## zontar

Well maybe I should post my third one before I forget, in case I get busy this week, like I was last week.

At worst I could use this cabinet as a visual aid about cabs.

But I doubt that's all it would be--it would be a visual aid in addition to an audio aid.


----------



## WinterOrb

I would let this 1x10 cab mate with my Voltage 1x12 cab. When the baby cabs grow up maybe they'll grow into 1x11 cabs since they won't be purebred 1x10 or 1x12.


----------



## ed2000

This cab and speaker combination would work well with my favourite amp - Vox Pathfinder 15r. I'm amazed how well my Gretsch sounds through it and it only can get better with a high quality speaker.


----------



## switters

2nd post. I'd let this cab hold up my Maz 38 head...... get that funny small cab big head look happening...... oh mama.....


----------



## Guest

I would use this cabinet as my excuse to build that 5e3 kit I've been procrastinating on.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I guess I need to post again before the deadline. I'd like to try this little cab alone with my Blackheart amp - I'd be hoping for champ-like goodness.


----------



## AlterEgo

This is my 3rd and last post.... I can't wait to hear it with my little amp!!!!

Thanks GC and Voltage!


----------



## ed2000

Wow, that's a beaut... way better looking than my home made 12" cab and much easier to lug around.


----------



## 2dark2c

If I win this little cab will sit under my 2009 Canadian made 18W Phaez Daisycutter. I dont own a 1x10 cab yet and I think it'll help me to not wake the kids at night. I've gotten in trouble with the wife a few times with my 1x12 and 2x12


----------



## hardasmum

Post number three. I'll pair this cab with my Champ clone....when I win.


----------



## Roryfan

Steeeerike three I'm out.


----------



## surlybastard

Would love to have this cab, this is my last post crossing my fingers!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Few more days to get in on this one folks. Great cab from Voltage


----------



## soldierscry

This would be a practice cab for my living room!


----------



## Beatles

can't win unless you enter...


----------



## Guest

Definitely this would be the cab the drives me to build my own amp.


----------



## DavidP

Ok, feeling lucky tonite so here's post #2; this would team up nicely with my Gibson GA5 as I just added a jack for the 8 ohm tap on the OT!


----------



## ed2000

As a teenager in the mid 60's I connected my transistor radio to a 2 x 12" home made guitar cab the size of a refrigerator. This 1 x 10" would be much lighter to carry. Funny thing though, as my playing skills improved, the amplifiers and speakers got smaller.

''''and this would be #3''''

Thank you contestant and good luck.


----------



## washburned

I think this might work well as an extension for my Trenton.


----------



## Matt Gnarly

I recently acquired a Traynor YGL-1, I think it would pair up nicely with the 10'' speaker in the Voltage.


----------



## gt90

3rd time's a charm.

And my arm's getting tired from moving the combo around.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Steadfastly

It would make a nice addition to my Traynor DG-60R.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Pretty sure this is # 3 now. One last use could be as the speaker for my pignose pedal. It's the preamp of one of their little amps, but it has a speaker out - really growly sounding. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Matt Gnarly

This could give me the kick in the butt I need to build a kit amp...


----------



## Matt Gnarly

Also, one last post, I haven't ordered a cab from Voltage yet, but I bought some tolex from them and they were great to deal with. Whoever wins this is a lucky dude or dudette!


----------



## Steadfastly

I would like to tie this in with my 5W Kustom amp.


----------



## Guest

When I win this I'm going to plug it in to a 1/2 W solid state amp, throw it up to 11 and run around the room in my tightie whities doing windmills on my guitar and screaming, "BEMUSofNrthAmra! BEMUSofNrthAmra! BEMUSofNrthAmra!"


----------



## DavidP

Ok this is my 3rd strike! Imagine a "mini-stack" with this under a Super Champ XD!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Third post. Good luck to all of me.


----------



## vadsy

three for me


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm turning my office or part of it, into my music room. This cab would fit just perfect in here.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

Good luck everyone. 

(now to change my thread subscription so my phone stops buzzing like crazy right after I visit the site  )


----------



## GuitarsCanada

One day left to go folks, get em in


----------



## Hamstrung

Tap in for #3


----------



## WinterOrb

GuitarsCanada said:


> Let us know how you would use this new cab.


3rd and final response to this. I would let it take the place of my Real Doll! I hope the cabs orifices are as easy to clean.

Thank you. Thank you! I'll be here all night.

***Edit*** No I don't actually own a Real Doll so quit spamming my inbox with requests on how to upkeep yours... Mr. you know who you are.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winner to be announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post is number 108 folks


----------



## sulphur

b-nads! Congrats!


----------



## brimc76

Congrats b-nads and enjoy, that is one nice looking cab.


----------



## copperhead

Congrats B-nats


----------



## the_fender_guy

*Congrats b-nads*


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Cool! Congrats.


----------



## b-nads

Thanks guys - can't wait to try it out.

Thanks to GC, and a HUGE thanks to Keving and Brent. 

Hey Washburned - this may end up the way you planed - sittin' under a Trenton;-)

Brent


----------



## cheezyridr

hey good for you man! congratulations!


----------



## washburned

b-nads said:


> Thanks guys - can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Thanks to GC, and a HUGE thanks to Keving and Brent.
> 
> Hey Washburned - this may end up the way you planed - sittin' under a Trenton;-)
> 
> Brent


But not under MY Trenton....Congrats!


----------



## Mr Yerp

Congrats on the win! Great contest...


----------



## b-nads

washburned said:


> But not under MY Trenton....Congrats!


Lol...50% ain't bad...


----------



## davetcan

Well done B !!!


----------



## Intrepid

B-nads, congratulations on your win. Give us a review once you've put it to the test. I may have to consider picking up one of these cabs. Btw, great contest and I'm glad a regular contributor won.


----------



## bzrkrage

Congrats on your win B-Nad!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Congrats on the win bnads


----------



## b-nads

Thanks again, guys.

I was talking with Kevin this afternoon, and after discussing the amp this will be used with (My Valvetrain Trenton), we decided that a 112 would be a better compliment, and he was kind enough to offer that instead of the 110.

Apart from the fact that this was extremely fortuitous, it's well-timed. My birthday is coming up, and the missus is "supposed" to be getting me the remaining components to finish my home-recording set-up, so I'll hopefully be able to put some decent soundfiles together...I'll just have to get a decent player to come record doing it - lol. I haven't confirmed yet though - I may go with the 110 anyway and pick up a Class 5 for a different sound to compliment my other amp. Either way, I'm pumped!


----------



## zontar

Cool, enjoy!


----------



## b-nads

The order is in, and the invoice is out. 112 closed-back cab.  Hand laquered tweed, with an oxblood screen and gold piping. G12Cs speaker.


----------



## bluzfish

Wow. Best contest prize EVER!


----------



## greco

bluzfish said:


> Wow. Best contest prize EVER!


I agree. I was hoping to get lucky on this one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## urko99

Congratulation B,
It's all about you!


----------



## b-nads

Got the notifications yesterday - cab completed, and shipped - should be here Monday! Coolest b-day gift possible


----------



## blam

don't forget a photo and review when you get her hooked up.

congrats btw


----------



## b-nads

Hehehehehehehe...on the truck and out for delivery...and I have the afternoon off;-)

That Vox head is just sittin, waitin to be plugged in and make some noise!


----------



## Mooh

Intrepid said:


> B-nads, congratulations on your win. Give us a review once you've put it to the test. I may have to consider picking up one of these cabs. Btw, great contest and I'm glad a regular contributor won.


My thoughts exactly. 

Ain't it great how it feels like a friend has won, even when we haven't met.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## b-nads

;-)

Arghhh0- FedEx is torturing me...haven't passed yet.


----------



## b-nads

Just unboxed it - looks amazing! Gonna set it up, snap some pics and open a thread in the amp section!


----------

